# How to see how many devices connected to network?



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

I am on a wireless network, I am not in charge of the router that belongs to somebody else but i connect to the network with a usb. I was wondering if there is a way to see how many people are connected to the network? I am using a belkin usb the software that comes with it just shows you the name of the network and the signal strength.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can run something like SuperScan to scan the entire subnet, that will identify all the machines on that subnet.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just remember if you are not the network administrator of this network and you start scanning the network, the admin isn't going to be too happy. SuperScan is a good utility.

I occassionally use AirSnare as well.
http://home.comcast.net/~jay.deboer/airsnare/


----------

